

Former Nokia CEO Elop Leaving Microsoft - sirkneeland
http://www.theverge.com/2015/6/17/8796613/jo-harlow-leaves-microsoft

======
sirkneeland
And Jo Harlow is out too.

As a Nokian, I've been waiting for this day for years.

If you've never seen a Finn smile, today might be your lucky day.

